# Cheap, nutritious food that lasts a long time?



## paulsed1 (Sep 22, 2008)

A friend of mine who is a day trader is forseeing some bad things for the future of the dollar.  He has advised me to go out and stock up on foods in the above category in the event that oil and/or gold prices get crazy, because that in turn can effect food prices.  Unfortunately, with our love for the iron game, our calorie and nutritional needs are different from average folk (like you need to be told that.)

So far I have thought of tuna, rice, MRP's, protein bars, beans.  Any other suggestions?  Something to cover the flull spectrum of good health.  For now I eat plenty of fresh meats and fish, veggies, fruits, oatmeal, wheat pasta, eggs and egg whites.  I guess powdered egg whites could be another one.

I am not being paranoid, but things have been happening so fast, this is something we may have to think about.  I know one of the few things that keep me sane during tough times are my workouts, so I would hate to have that compromised.  Any suggestions or thoughts are welcome, for food choices or the situation in general.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 23, 2008)

You can buy almost everything canned. Watch what kind of liquid is in it though.


----------



## CG (Sep 23, 2008)

buy a cow.. kill it.. butcher it.. freeze the whole damn cow.. waste nothing, ok thats what my great grandfather did.. i would suggest some meats in the freezer (chicken, steak, beef, pork) peanut butter, and learn to cook like bread, and god knows what else, anything you like eating, learn how to make it.. 

last but not least, i suggest we all take up arms and build a fortress of weightlifters and body builders, so if all hell breaks loose, us and our families can be safe with people we know (or at least pretend to believe) arent crazy...


----------



## Smoo_lord (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I guess this will depend on your accommodation, But if you can, start growing shit.


----------



## Brent87st (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I guess this will depend on your accommodation, But if you can, start growing shit.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 16, 2011)

Brent87st said:


> Well I guess this will depend on your accommodation, But if you can, start growing shit.



stop bumping threads that are like 3 or 4 years old....


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> buy a cow.. kill it.. butcher it.. freeze the whole damn cow.. waste nothing, ok thats what my great grandfather did.. i would suggest some meats in the freezer (chicken, steak, beef, pork) peanut butter, and learn to cook like bread, and god knows what else, anything you like eating, learn how to make it..
> 
> *last but not least, i suggest we all take up arms and build a fortress of weightlifters and body builders, so if all hell breaks loose, us and our families can be safe with people we know (or at least pretend to believe) arent crazy*...


 thats a dope ass idea!


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 16, 2011)

lol,, the word cheap and nutrition should not be used in the same sentence.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 16, 2011)

have a whole bunch of kids make then grow plants for you and slowly eat the kids and plantys problem solved


----------

